# The fruits of my Labor - renovations



## TICA (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the deck that I spent last week re-staining.  Note the red bbq that I put together the week before (with no left over parts)



This is the flooring that I've been working on in the living room.




And this is the fireplace that gave me grief, but once the cobblestones were grinded out, the floor went in pretty easy.



Retirement - my a**!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 22, 2013)

You did a wonderful job TICA..maybe you have a second career doing home improvement in the making!layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Beautiful, TICA!  Looks like a job well done.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2013)

Kudos TICA, beautiful job, lovely deck, floors and home...*VERY *nice! :applause2: :thumbsup:


----------



## TICA (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm glad the projects are all finished for now.   Still have lots of little stuff on the go, and when/if the new homestead gets moving along, will be really busy then.   Feels kind of funny to not be in the middle of some big project so if the weather holds out, I'll take the dogs and go to the land tomorrow - TONS of things needing to be done there.  And.... you are all invited to come help in any way you can.  :anyone:


----------



## TICA (Jul 23, 2013)

Real Estate is slow here right now but I won't be heartbroken if I stay here for the winter.  I have wonderful neighbours and am comfortable here.  What will be - will be!


----------



## TICA (Jul 23, 2013)

A motor home or cheap mini home is what I've been looking at lately as an interim home if this place sells fast.  So far - no luck but I'll keep looking.  The property is about 20 minutes away so not hard to get there and we haven't started fencing as we are still clearing it - by hand!  Oh for that tractor of yours!

I thought about putting the barn up this summer but decided to wait just to make sure I have "emergency $$".  You know how expensive horse vets are and I also have 2 dogs and 3 cats and you never know what unexpected expenses will come with building the house.


----------



## Anne (Jul 23, 2013)

TICA, that is such beautiful work with the house and deck!!   You can come here anytime and do my floor; we had tile put in, as we decided a wood floor wouild be too much work to keep up....but now I know it couldn't be much more work than the tile.   Live and learn..


----------



## TICA (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll have to look into this further but I'm pretty sure we don't have them as bad as what you do.  You got me thinking though so I'll do some further research.  Thanks!!!!


----------

